# Scanner Canon Lide30 und Windows 7 (64BIT)



## ubuntu1967 (22. September 2013)

Ich habe folgenden Scanner: Canon Lide 30, und will den unter Windows 7 (64 Bit) lauffähig machen.
Leider fand ich keinen 64 BIT Treiber für das erwähnte Scannermodell.
Auch im Internet, auf der Canon Hardware Treiberseite, fand ich nicht's.
Wer könnte mir helfen?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (22. September 2013)

Unter Win7 x64 kannst du auch x32 Treiber verwenden.


----------



## locojens (22. September 2013)

Auf der US-Seite könntest du den "Windows Vista 64Bit" Treiber laden. Der sollte funktionieren (hatte das gleiche Problem mit einem Lide25).  

Canon U.S.A. : Support & Drivers : CanoScan LiDE 30

Nur spinnt die Seite bei mir gerade und lädt nicht vollständig.


----------



## Deep Thought (28. September 2013)

Mit dem (kostenpflichtigen) VueScan läuft der Scanner. www.hamrick.com

Ob dir das $40 Wert ist, musst du freilich selbst wissen.


----------



## ubuntu1967 (6. Oktober 2013)

Leider habe ich den Windows Vista 64 Bit Treiber auf der USA Seite nicht gefunden.

Die Windows 32 Bit Treiber von der Scanner Lide20-30 CD-Rom funktionieren auf Windows 7 (64Bit) nicht.

Vuescan kauf ich mir nicht.


----------

